# USAT Extended vision caboose



## jcopanos (May 29, 2010)

Hi

I recently purchased an extended vision USAT caboose which has a relatively nice lighting system, but it runs off of track power only. It does have a rechargeable 9 volt for the rear facing light only when the train is stopped. Unfortunately I run battery power only. Has anyone set up the caboose for battery power of the remaining lighting? Perhaps a 9 volt underneath connected to a track pickup to operate the remaining lights? I'd be interested in hearing how you did it.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You got it, just mount 9 volt under, I have 3 set up that way.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I took the wires from the track pickups, off the brushes. Removed the brushes, wired the wires together
and put a rechargeable nine volt battery on the bottom. The battery I have fits right into the frame.

Don


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have mine total bat. removed pickups because of drag. i put in a red flashing led and a bat. i made up with a chg port. 2 switches 
one on-off-on switch for red and chg. the other for int. lights.


----------

